# Speckle Belly Goose call



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Made this for a special order
Cocobolo from Deerdude.

I am thinking about making a set of duck call deer grunt and speckle Belly Goose calls. All of the same wood.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

cool looking...man thats some nice wood pattern


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*call*

Looks good bobby that wood looks cool when you cut into it changes colors,can you make varmit calls???

ps if you need more wood i may have some laying around!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

As long as I have the insert I can. I can't make the reeds yet.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

You can use an old Black plastic Comb for a reed....:slimer:
Thats what the Maker of Chein calle uses...
I like it.....



Bobby said:


> As long as I have the insert I can. I can't make the reeds yet.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Vizsla's*

Pet Check Up
11911 Jones Rd #7
281-955-8560

Labs..Anything else ....is just a dog.. 

Your on jones rd i live on kluge,i bet those labs can't point quail like my vizsla's LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!

And there not nearly as pretty !!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

http://thogamecalls.com/

You can get just about anything you need to make just about any game call here. Also, this site has some excelent tutorials and a discussin forum with some great call makers giving great advice. The owner, Al, is super nice, and you can not find a better person to do business with. He once refunded the shipping on an order because it took him 1 day longer than he promised to ship it. I have done business with most of the suppliers in the past. I will only use Al at THO now.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

deerdude2000 said:


>


That is a beautiful picture! Great looking dogs.

I personally have lab and yeah, your dogs I'm sure would hunt/work better than her. I bought my old dog a shirt that says "THIS DOG DON"T HUNT" 

She is a lover, not a hunter


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gotta luv this thread...

Hadda repost this pix of Trod's "Honya...the Hunting Wonder Dog"

My favorite pic on this whole danged board....:rotfl: 




p.s. Love the call, Bobby...wish I could get my Coco to look like you guys...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Gotta luv this thread...
> 
> Hadda repost this pix of Trod's "Honya...the Hunting Wonder Dog"
> 
> ...


That pic is priceless. Perfect.
Bobby, looks like you need to get into the duck call production business also.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That is my most favorite fat girl 

MAN....we sure jacked this thread!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

DD, your dogs have that guilty look on their faces. If you look closely, you can see why. They appear to be hidding a pheasant under the pillow!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hello Curmudgeon! LOL I just got home from the VA with my new teeethes. I did make a mistake on this call. I am surprised EndTuition hasn't noticed it. I cut my blanks about a inch long and for got to cut it down when I turned it. So it is too long. But it is a easy fix.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

It looks perfect to me! There is no right or wrong length for either piece and I thought goose calls were supposed to be bigger anyway. I think the shape is really old school, and that's my favorite style.


----------

